# 2k lacquer spraying conditions without IR



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi my Mrs car really needs the rear arch sorted before it gets attacked with the winter salt. im fine with getting the rust out even welding in new section if required filling priming etc. the issue i have is the base and clearcoat I have some kapci 2k and compressor with spray gun with 1.3 mm tip as well as others for base primer etc. unfortunately iv left it a bit late to paint would rather have done it in summer with decent weather. whats the lowest temp you can spray a waterbased base coat followed by kapci 2k? and still have good results. unfortunately i dont have a IR lamp, colour is star silver z157a can get a really good match through local supplier. (i know of the dangers of 2k paints etc) thanks


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ideally 10 degrees Celsius is the lowest temp you want to spray in. That goes for panel & air temp. Also be aware of the dew point if not using a booth and stay 3 degrees above that throughout the whole process. When the temperature starts getting towards 5 degrees and lower the solvents in solvent paint stop working how they should.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks man i appreciate it. im sure id be ok to paint it if i pick my day right and i lock it away in the garage to harden for a couple of days providing the temps dont drop like mad at night, i might just get the bodyshop to sort it this time though if the price aint too bad.


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

pdrpaul said:


> thanks man i appreciate it. im sure id be ok to paint it if i pick my day right and i lock it away in the garage to harden for a couple of days providing the temps dont drop like mad at night, i might just get the bodyshop to sort it this time though if the price aint too bad.


just heat the garage up to temp before you spray...I have done a few paint job in winter time in my garage .


----------

